# Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!



## nanokee (11. Mai 2012)

*Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Hallo,

habe mir vor 3 Wochen einen PC bei hardware.de bestellt und dort zusammen bauen lassen. Da ich nicht sonderlich viel verstehe. Nun habe ich festgestellt das der Frontlüfter nicht läuft, obwohl ich ihn übers Gehäuse regulieren kann. Ob er am Anfang lief kann ich nicht  sagen da ich nicht so genau vorne hingeschaut habe. Meine Frage nun ist ob der Lüfter einfach nicht angeschlossen ist weil es ihn nicht brauch oder ob er bereits kaputt ist.
Gehäuse :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz
Zusatz Lüfter : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel

Habe mir auch ein Programm zur Überwachung der T° installiert. Da steht max 40°C +-2°C. Soweit ich das verstehe ist das normal oder? 

Danke Für die Hilfe schon mal im voraus


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Also, der Gehäuselüfter läuft nicht, hab ich das so richtig verstanden ?

Die Temperatur passt, wir brauchen aber noch Infos zum Prozessor ( Übertaktung ? ), evtl. auch Graka.

Verfolge doch einfach mal das Kabel vom Lüfter zum "Ansteckpunkt" ( Ist das ne Lüftersteuerung ? ) Könnte ja sein, dass er gar nicht angesteckt ist.
Wenn nicht, poste doch mal Fotos vom Lüfterkabel zum "Ansteckpunkt"


----------



## nanokee (11. Mai 2012)

hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort,

also ist ein Intel i3 2120 und eine Sapphire HD6870.

Ja der Frontlüfter läuft nicht der Hintere schon. Am Gehäuse oben drauf sind 2 Schalter  (Front, rear) die man von min über Stop auf max schalten kann. Da ich ja absolut kein Fachmann am Pc bin: wo seh ich ob der Kabel angesteckt ist? ist da vorne ziemlich eng...

So hab nun nochmal nachgeguckt, also Kabel ist dran. Zudem leuchtet der Frontlüfter wei man auf den Gehäuse bild sieht vorne blau. Das ist bei mir auch so nur der Ventilator selbst springt nicht an. Schaltet man den Lüfter übers Gehäuse aus so erlischt auch das blaue Licht.??


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Ja, ist klar das das Licht ausgeht, er bekommt ja keinen Strom mehr.

Kannst du nicht dem Kabelverlauf folgen vom Lüfter und wo der dann angesteckt ist ? Vllt die "Ansteckpunkte" von beiden Lüftern mal tauschen, dann kannst du schon zwischen einem Lüfterdefekt oder einem Gehäusecontrollpaneldefekt unterscheiden.


----------



## nanokee (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Ha PROBLEM selbst gelöst (kloppf auf Schulter)

Habe die Seitenwand geöffnet und versucht den Lüfter mit nem Stift anzustupsen. Ging nicht da er irgendwie klemmte. Habe dan den Kabel der unter der Festplatte ist etwas zurückgezogen und siehe da er geht wieder. Der Kabel hat ihn blokiert. So hoffe nun das ich nicht etwas kaputt gemacht habe und erfreu mich an meinen neuen PC....


----------



## jumpel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

EDIT: zu langsam ;]
Dann mal viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Wenn du so nen Kabelsalat hast, solltest du den vielleicht entfernen ( Kabelbinder etc. ) , dass kann auch die Kühlung verbessern !


----------



## Onyx (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*

Bisschen hart aber, dass der Lüfter vom Fachmann so verbaut wurde, dass so etwas passieren kann.


----------



## mmayr (13. Mai 2012)

Onyx schrieb:
			
		

> Bisschen hart aber, dass der Lüfter vom Fachmann so verbaut wurde, dass so etwas passieren kann.



Naja, das kann schon mal passieren!

@TE:
Gratuliere zu deiner ersten Reparatur! Keine falsche Panik, Hardware hält ziemlich viel aus! Nur elektrostatische Entladung mag sie gar nicht!


----------



## Onyx (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Lüfter läuft nicht?!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Naja, das kann schon mal passieren!
> 
> @TE:
> Gratuliere zu deiner ersten Reparatur! Keine falsche Panik, Hardware hält ziemlich viel aus! Nur elektrostatische Entladung mag sie gar nicht!



Joar sollte es aber finde ich nicht.
Das ist für mich einfach dann nicht professionell installiert, sondern mehr zusammengewastelt.
Ist jetzt zwar bei einem Prozessorlüfter nicht so dramatisch, aber ich finde es generell bedenklich, wenn in einer kommerziellen Elektroinstallation stromführende Kabel in mechanische Teile baumeln...


----------

